# How long does a Molly get pregnant and do they give birth to fish or lay an egg?



## PinoyPits (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello fish keepers... I'm a new fish tank owner and had gotten me a 55 gallon tank with it I have a dalmatian molly (pair), and two other pairs of molly. My Dalmatian, and 2 other females are pregnant, when should i expect them to lay their eggs or have their baby fishes for that matter?

Please help..

Pinoy Pits Kennel


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

The answers to your questions will be found in our profile of the Common Molly, which is a livebearer. You can click on the shaded name to see the profile. Profiles in general are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page.

Byron.


----------

